# RC Cola Clock HELP!!!



## slowgsxr97 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello, I recently got an RC Cola Clock from a hardware store that went out of buisness, it was open since the 20's. I bought this clock that was hanging avove the door for as long as I can remember going in there. Im thinking its from the 60's or 70's?

 Its currently not working, and missing one side panel. I didnt want to clean or fix it yet untill I found out what I had. I cannot find any markings on this clock except the RC Cola on the front with the R mark.

 It is really big, It is 36 inches by 36 inches. I really hope I can get some info on this to see when exactly its from and any other info I can get on it. Thanks jeff.


----------



## acls (Mar 6, 2010)

RC started using that logo right around 1970 and used it all the way into the early 1980s.


----------



## slowgsxr97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I cant find one of this size for sale anywhere, Is it worth anything? Ball park guesses?


----------

